# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: کلاس درس

## girl_computer

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
میخواستم سیستم یه کلاس و تحلیل کنم
یه کلاس که قراره مجازی بشه با تمام امکانات یه کلاس حقیقی
ثبت نام توی کلاس
درس دادن و درس گرفتن
حضور و غیاب
امتحان و تحویل پروژه
رفع اشکال و سوال پرسیدن از مدرس
و تمام نیازهای سیستمی که فکر میکنید همچین سیستمی نیاز داره
و اون ایده های تاپی که میدونم توی ذهن همه شما هست  :متفکر: 
با تشکر از همه  :تشویق:

----------


## girl_computer

????
 :گریه: 
!!!!!
 :متعجب:

----------


## Elham_gh

دوست عزيز سئوالتون مفهوم نيست.
منظورتون چيه ازتحليل يك كلاس؟
منظورتون از كلاس حقيقي و مجازي چيه؟

----------


## girl_computer

> دوست عزيز سئوالتون مفهوم نيست.
> منظورتون چيه ازتحليل يك كلاس؟
> منظورتون از كلاس حقيقي و مجازي چيه؟


سلام
من میخوام کل امکاناتی رو که توی یه کلاس حقیقی(کلاسی که دانشجو و استاد حضور فیزیکی دارن) به صورت مجازی پیاده سازی کنم الان توی مرحله تحلیل سیستم هستم
از تعریف نیازمندی ها(عملیاتی و کیفی) تا نمودار های (er,context diagram,dfd,نمودار عملیاتیuse case diagram ,...) و سناریو نویسی و سایر قسمت های تحلیلی
ممنون میشم نظراتتون رو داشته باشم
مرسی

----------


## Elham_gh

> سلام
> من میخوام کل امکاناتی رو که توی یه کلاس حقیقی(کلاسی که دانشجو و استاد حضور فیزیکی دارن) به صورت مجازی پیاده سازی کنم الان توی مرحله تحلیل سیستم هستم
> از تعریف نیازمندی ها(عملیاتی و کیفی) تا نمودار های (er,context diagram,dfd,نمودار عملیاتیuse case diagram ,...) و سناریو نویسی و سایر قسمت های تحلیلی
> ممنون میشم نظراتتون رو داشته باشم
> مرسی


 شرمنده ام که متوجه نمی شم.بذاریذ اینطور بپرسم.شما می خواهید یک سیستم اموزش رو مدل سازی کنید.درسته؟
در شمن دوست عزیز اگه شما می خواهید کلاسهای این سیستم رو تشخیص بدید یعنی می خواین تحلیل و طراخی سیستمتون رو Object Oriented  انجام بدید و در این روش er,context diagram,dfd معنا ندارند .اینها مربوط به روش ساخت یافته هستند

----------


## girl_computer

> شرمنده ام که متوجه نمی شم.بذاریذ اینطور بپرسم.شما می خواهید یک سیستم اموزش رو مدل سازی کنید.درسته؟
> در شمن دوست عزیز اگه شما می خواهید کلاسهای این سیستم رو تشخیص بدید یعنی می خواین تحلیل و طراخی سیستمتون رو Object Oriented انجام بدید و در این روش er,context diagram,dfd معنا ندارند .اینها مربوط به روش ساخت یافته هستند


 خواهش میکنم 
احتمالا من نمیتونم منظورم رو واضح بگم
من دقیقا میخوام یه سیستم رو مدل سازی کنم(سیستم یه کلاس که قرار دانشجو و استاد مجازا مرتبط بشن و کلاس قابلیت ثبت نام داره)
این کار با تشخیص نیازمندیها(عملیاتی و کیفی )شروع میشه
بعد در حیطه متدولوژی ساخت یافته  شروع به کار میکنی ازcontext diagram,dfd تا جدول شرح پردازش
بعد وارد متدولوژی شی گرا میشی و داستان use case diagram و سناریو و الی آخر

----------


## Elham_gh

آها. منظورتون از كلاس ، كلاس درس بود :)
و شما مي خواين اين سيستم رو با دو روش ساخت يافته و object oriented مدلسازي كنيد. درسته؟

----------


## girl_computer

> آها. منظورتون از كلاس ، كلاس درس بود :)
> و شما مي خواين اين سيستم رو با دو روش ساخت يافته و object oriented مدلسازي كنيد. درسته؟


دقیقا  :لبخند:

----------


## Elham_gh

خوب شما صورت مسئله رو كامل نگفتين .من دو تا نمودارو كلي كشيدم يه ديدي دستتون بياد
خوب اين Usecase دياگرامش


و اينم دياگرام كلاسش كه خوب اطلاعاتش هنوز كمه

----------


## girl_computer

توی این سیستم که من قرار تحلیل کنم یه کلاس درس داریم که استاد و دانشجو داره
گروه های درسی که هر کدوم مدیر گروه دارن
سیستم باید این قابلیت رو داشته باشه که دانشجو بتونه ثبت نام بکنه
کل این سیستم با آموزش و ... ارتباط داره
 سوال؟
برای رسم use case diagram میشه استاد و دانشجو و مدیر گرو actor باشن ؟
سوال؟
هر actor به وظایفش وصل بشه که اینا همون use case های اصلی هستن
مثلا:actor استاد به use case تدریس
سوال؟
توی نمودار DFD  مخصوصا dfd سطح 3 تمام process (پردازشها) باید هم ورودی داشت هم خروجی؟
سوال؟
data store ها(مخزن داده ها) هر کدوم یه بانک اطلاعاتی جدا هستن یا همه با هم تشکیل یه بانک رو میدن؟
نظر خواهی
به نظر شما بهتر و درست تر که گروه ومدیر گروه موجودیت داخلی باشن یه خارجی؟
مرسی

----------


## Elham_gh

خوب اين سيستم ديگه نسبتا بزرگ شد و شرمنده من وقت ندارم كلشو براتون مدل كنم. و فكر مي كنم اصلا اين كار صحيح نباشه.شما شروع به كار كنيد به سئوال برخورديد مطرح كنيد.
و اما سئوال شما.
"برای رسم use case diagram میشه استاد و دانشجو و مدیر گرو actor باشن ؟" خير Actorكسي است كه با سيستم در ارتباط است. فقط در يك صورت اينها Actor مي شوند كه خودشون بخوان در مقام دانشجو، استاد يا مدير گروه با سيستم كار كنند.و يا خروجي به آنها داده بشه كه در سيستم قرار است ديده شود. مثلا دانشجو از طريق سيستم خودش ثبت نام كنه يا مدير گروه برنامه آموزشي بخواد در سيستم ايجاد كنه.و يا استاد بخواد از سيستم برنامه درسيشو دريافت كنه و يا دانشجو  برگه انتخاب واحدشو بگيره(كه اينها Actor با streotype هاي متفاوت خواهند شد).اما در غير اينصورت كه فقط اطلاعاتي از  استاد و دانشجو و مدیر گرو  در سيستم نگهداري مي شود ، آنها actor نمي شوند.actor  كسي است كه نقشي در سيستم به عنوان دهنده يا گيرنده اطلاعات و يا انجامدهنده كاري در سيستم داشته باشد.
فكر كنم سئوال بعدي شما هم پاسخ داده شد.
اگر در شرايطي كه بالا گفتن مثلا استاد actor  شود، تدريس use case آن نمي شود ، بلكه چون تدريس فعلي نيست كه  خود فعل در سيستم مدل شود.براي دانشجو ،use case انتخاب واحد درست است(اگر قرار باشد كه دانشجو خودش پشت سيستم بشيند و انتخاب واحد كند)

"توی نمودار DFD مخصوصا dfd سطح 3 تمام process (پردازشها) باید هم ورودی داشت هم خروجی؟" نه لزومي ندارد. بعضي از process  ها يا خروجي ندارند يا ورودي يا هردو

"
data store ها(مخزن داده ها) هر کدوم یه بانک اطلاعاتی جدا هستن یا همه با هم تشکیل یه بانک رو میدن؟" معمولا همگي جداول يك بانك هستند ، اما مي توانند از بانكهاي مختلفي هم باشند

"به نظر شما بهتر و درست تر که گروه ومدیر گروه موجودیت داخلی باشن یه خارجی؟" منظورتونو از موجوديت داخلي و خارجي نمي دونم.

----------


## girl_computer

مرسی 
اگه سوال داشتم(که به احتمال زیاد دارم) حتما میپرسم
باز مرسی

----------


## girl_computer

> اگر در شرايطي كه بالا گفتن مثلا استاد actor شود، تدريس use case آن نمي شود ، بلكه چون تدريس فعلي نيست كه خود فعل در سيستم مدل شود.


  :متعجب: 
چرا گفتین تدریس مدل سازی نمیشه؟
من قرار توی سیستم امکان تدریس برای استاد داشته باشم
(با استفاده از ویدئو کنفرانس یا آپلود درس + ارتباط برای پرسش و پاسخ){شبه سازی از یک کلاس واقعی}
سوال؟
فرض
use case اصلی که با رابطه include به use case فرعی وصل میشه
حتما  اول uc فرعی باید اجرا بشه؟

----------


## Elham_gh

نه دوست عزيز ، دوباره جواب منو بخونين.گفتم بسته به اين داره كه استاد بخواد خودش با سستم كار كنه يا نه. كه خيلي بعيد استادي بخواد كاربر اين سيستم باشه.
در اين صورت تدريس به عنوانuse case ديده نمي شه نه اينكه مدل نشه.

----------

